

Interview with Aubrey de Grey - MikeCapone
http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/07/aubrey-de-grey-interview.html

======
michaelfairley
Also worth checking out his TED talk:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/aubrey_de_grey_says_we_can_avoid_ag...](http://www.ted.com/talks/aubrey_de_grey_says_we_can_avoid_aging.html)

